# Michael Kors Handbags



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Apart from the obvious place - MK shops, I was wondering where the best place to buy these , ie will they be cheaper in a non MK specific shop. Only interested in the genuine article not fakes or anything online.

Many thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Boutiques in the Emirates Towers Boulevard are my usual first stop for stuff like that. Easy parking and a beer in The Ivy too.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Drinking and driving, eh?



The Rascal said:


> Boutiques in the Emirates Towers Boulevard are my usual first stop for stuff like that. Easy parking and a beer in The Ivy too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sins alcohol...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Drinking and driving, eh?


I'm more worried about him apparently buying handbags ......


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Boutiques in the Emirates Towers Boulevard are my usual first stop for stuff like that. Easy parking and a beer in The Ivy too.


Hi Rascal
You certainly seem to know too much about this subject!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi Rascal
> You certainly seem to know too much about this subject!
> Cheers
> Steve


High maintenance girlfriends mate.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi. 

I have bought MK bags before in the MK shop at Dubai Mall and also at Dubai Duty Free.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

helsgaub said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have bought MK bags before in the MK shop at Dubai Mall and also at Dubai Duty Free.


Loubs too?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Loubs too?


Those words look OK on the page - but sound so wrong!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Those words look OK on the page - but sound so wrong!!


Louboutins Steve, you're married, I'm very sure you buy the for your wife on a weekly basis....

Cheers
Rascal


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Louboutins Steve, you're married, I'm very sure you buy the for your wife on a weekly basis....
> 
> Cheers
> Rascal


Hi,
Don't worry - I knew what you really meant - but it still sounded wrong!
Yes - she has a vast collection of shoes!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Louboutins Steve, you're married, I'm very sure you buy the for your wife on a weekly basis....
> 
> Cheers
> Rascal


Jeez, I had to look them up just to see what the h**k you're talking about.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Jeez, I had to look them up just to see what the h**k you're talking about.


Obviously. Ask your missus.....


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Loubs too?


Sadly I can't fit Loubs onto my wide, double decker bus like feet...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Obviously. Ask your missus.....


Doubt she'd know off the top of her head either - we're both normal down to earth types and brands don't mean a lot to us.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

helsgaub said:


> Sadly I can't fit Loubs onto my wide, double decker bus like feet...


Go to Karama, you'd be amazed....


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Go to Karama, you'd be amazed....


Ha ha, I had an interesting visit to Karama market once...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

helsgaub said:


> Ha ha, I had an interesting visit to Karama market once...


Pray tell.... Sounds intriguing....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> High maintenance girlfriends mate.



I'd be a millionaire if it wasn't for the high maintenance gf. I now know more about Victoria Secret, make up, MK & louis vuitton handbags than i ever wanted to know. I swear for me to learn this invaluable useless information I've lost valuable knowledge.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at all the brand slaves here!  I'd rather spend all that money traveling and seeing the world!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Look at all the brand slaves here!  I'd rather spend all that money traveling and seeing the world!


Whilst wearing Loubs and a LV bag of course.....

Or maybe you need a husband....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> Whilst wearing Loubs and a LV bag of course.....
> 
> Or maybe you need a husband....


I can buy my own shoes and bags thank you very much! Don't need a husband for that!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> I'd be a millionaire if it wasn't for the high maintenance gf. I now know more about Victoria Secret, make up, MK & louis vuitton handbags than i ever wanted to know. I swear for me to learn this invaluable useless information I've lost valuable knowledge.





iggles said:


> Doesn't help shes Russian, Long Blonde Hair and smoking Hot!! :heh::heh:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...569-ramadan-tips-post7342897.html#post7342897

Yes, I went through your post history to quote this 

Cant have the cake and eat it too


----------

